# Small Room help



## victoryaloy (May 22, 2010)

Totally new here! Hope this is the right place!

Tomorrow I will be building traps..
I have 12 2" x 24" x 48" slabs of rockwool..
I'm planning on doubling up on the corners, 
So each corner will have a 4" x 24" x 48" panel
Next one 2" x 24" x 48" panel on each side for first reflection
Then one above me!
Which will leave me with an extra panel, I was planning on then testing my room then figuring out the best place for this


Now.. I have several questions:

What should I do about the corner by the door? Where should I put the panel? build a stand for it and place it right in front of the shelf?

Vertically where should i place them (I heard a few inches from the ceiling is best) So maybe 6" down

Another thing I could do would be to build 6 4" x 24" x 48" traps and then use fluffy stuff for above me and first reflections?

I'm just looking to get the most out of what I have!

Maybe I could use 2'x2' for first reflections and for a cloud?
Maybe 1'x2' or 1'x'4?

What would you do??

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!!

img62.imageshack.us/img62/9360/0521001512.jpg

img295.imageshack.us/img295/4047/0521001511.jpg

Edit: If this isn't the right place i apologize and a point in the right direction is appreciated!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the room?

Most likely, your best option would be either to double up the one over your head and plan on a 2nd 4" panel there eventually (assuming an 8' ceiling height) - or - skip the ceiling and use 2 2" panels directly behind your monitors on the front wall to help with boundary related bass anomalies.

Bryan


----------



## victoryaloy (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

the room is approximately 9' x 13' x 8'..

and also there is a ceiling fan which would prevent me from making a 4" cloud.. I could get away with 2" tho!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem is that the frequency problems in an 8' room are in the 70's which is low enough that 2" won't be terribly effective. 

With that restriction, I'd use the 2 on the front wall behind the monitors for SBIR.

Bryan


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome her victoryaloy!

You'll find great advice here!


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, victoryaloy. "A picture contains a thousand words" is accurate here. We can see very well what you're doing, here. This should be a fun project, no matter how much or how little you decide to pour into it. Should be interesting!

Bryan's concern, _I believe_, is in the floor-to-ceiling room modes, especially right over your monitors. Something absorbant back there should help a lot in keeping the sound from being muddy at that frequency, and a few others above it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Correct. I was actually looking at 2" for behind the monitors on the front wall for SBIR and 4" on the ceiling for the height modes but with the panels over the listening position directly as a cloud.

Bryan


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Bryan, about the SBIR (Speaker Boundary Interface Response - for those readers who may be wondering) - I, too have yet to complete my control room. I had originally told myself I was going to build out a 6" frame along the length of the console (8 ft wide) rising up about a foot above the studio monitor tops (about 6 ft high), clear to the ground - and filled with 6" insulation. That's 48 sq ft of 6" absorbent material. My primary monitors are the Tannoy System 800a (8" woofers) with a low end extending quite nicely... the 3 dB drop off point is at about 53 Hz, and at 40 Hz is still at -6 dB. (30 Hz ~ -12 dB).

I've no sub yet, but plan to invest down the road, and plan to set it centered between the monitors under the console. I also assume the 6" padding will do very little for the sub. So my question is, would 6" be considered overkill in your opinion for SBIR? Would 4" suffice? There are no side walls to consider, since they flare out at 45 degrees (the room is an octagon). And there is no direct ceiling reflection to consider, since it angles upward at a 10/12 pitch. But the console desk is solid maple (handmade locally) and has a solid back - 1/2 inch thick, about 4 ft x 8 ft, that is NOT flat against the wall, but must stand out a bit for the cabling, which comes out of the wall behind it.

I'm a bit concerned about the resonant space between the console and the wall. On the other hand, I don't want to overdo the absorbent material in a room which has yet to be acoustically treated. Perhaps with the console covering most of the absorbent wall, the overall effects on the room will be minimal?

I could alternatively use 4 inch framing / insulation. What you thinksies?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

4" o4 6" is overkill purely for SBIR. The frequencies involved most likely will be addressed just fine with 2".

6" can absolutely have an impact on subwoofer frequencies. I doubt that the front wall is the best place to put it though - rear wall and/or corners would be a better place in almost all cases.

Sub under the console - a good way to potentially cause some problems. You yourself mentioned the potential issue of the cavity from the console to the front wall (actually, just the back of the cabinet is enough). Adding a sub in there is going to be a problem IMO. In addition, rarely is centered in front of you the best place for a single sub.

Bryan


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

I appreciate the help. But you've opened up some more questions.. I'll start another thread for these discussions...

Control Room Project


----------

